# DIRECTV and DISH Support Passage of STELA Reauthorization by U.S. House of Representatives



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

DIRECTV and DISH Support Passage of STELA Reauthorization by U.S. House of Representatives

(Marketwatch.com) - DIRECTV and DISH Network issued the following statement today in support of Congressional efforts to reauthorize the Satellite Television Extension and Localism Act (STELA):

"On behalf of our 34 million DIRECTV and DISH satellite television customers, we thank the leadership of the U.S. House of Representatives, along with the Energy and Commerce Committee and the Judiciary Committee, for their bipartisan work to reauthorize STELA for five more years. We support H.R. 4572, the 'STELA Reauthorization Act of 2014,' as an important step in Congress' 2014 STELA reauthorization process....

Full Press Release Here


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Shocking 

The NAB and US Cattlemen's Association also are in support.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> Shocking
> 
> The NAB and US Cattlemen's Association also are in support.


No kidding the NAB always cracks me up with their comments in the hearings. They could care less about the people getting DNS feeds. They never ever offer a real solution to that problem and always avoid the answer when asked why they dont believe content owners should be paid for their content airing over the radio. NAB equals a bad joke to me that just wont go away. They are terrible. When they finally address the issues with orphan counties and things like that, I will be happy. Its great they are keeping the DNS feeds on and there is a need for it but come on, lets get to some of the other issues like the blackouts as well and these TV companies blocking ISP providers from content on their webpage because they don't have a TV deal done. What a joke!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

joshjr said:


> No kidding the NAB always cracks me up with their comments in the hearings. They could care less about the people getting DNS feeds.


It is the fact that they care deeply about DBS customers NOT being able to get DNS that they support STELA. STELA is driving the DBS operators away from DNS by forcing them towards carrying all markets as LIL.

I would imagine a lot of the US Cattleman's Association members benefit from having extended LIL coverage; many living outside major metropolitan areas as they must.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Just in case anyone is wondering what HR 4572 says ..

Basically a five year status quo. No new restrictions. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

So what does this mean DNS is something that has to do with the internet I know that. Does this mean these channels will be carried over the internet?


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SeaBeagle said:


> So what does this mean DNS is something that has to do with the internet I know that. Does this mean these channels will be carried over the internet?


That is a different DNS. The DNS on the Internet is domain name services ... the system that helps your computer find a named computer or site on the Internet. DNS in the satellite TV world is distant network services.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

DNS for those that have no local network feeds provided and as long as they don't have OTA networks available can qualify for distant network feeds (LA or NYC). Vital for many rural areas, it's just not ranchers that need it. Many smaller communities example north central Nebraska its there only way of receiving network feeds.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Since All American Direct quit their service there is no DNS service anymore so this passage will actually not do any good.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> Since All American Direct quit their service there is no DNS service anymore so this passage will actually not do any good.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


I thought they were Dish Network provider only. Directv customers still have the east and west DNS last time I enquired less than a month ago because I'm locating to a DNS area soon.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Do not know. Could have been.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes DirecTV still offers DNS feeds to those that qualify. Dish was forced out of it for violating the rules/laws of giving DNS feeds to customers. Instead of offereing DNS feeds, Dish offers locals for all markets. I guess if you are a Dish customer and live in a short market, you are just out of luck unless they offer a neighboring local channel that is considered significantly viewed or something along those lines..


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SeaBeagle said:


> Since All American Direct quit their service there is no DNS service anymore so this passage will actually not do any good.


DirecTV still has DNS service (where allowed) and DISH uses the DNS laws to provide fill in network stations in markets across the country. If the law was not extended both DirecTV's service and DISH's fill in service would end.

DISH is permitted to offer DNS ... they were granted that permission four years ago after the last change to the distants laws. Significantly viewed stations were moved to the locals part of the law and DISH was granted the ability to offer distant stations by offering carriage every market's local stations. DISH has DNS ... they just don't offer their customers the same DNS station in every market. DISH chooses the DNS that they feel best fits each market.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

How does one get the DNS stations? Do we need to send you a private message?


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SeaBeagle said:


> How does one get the DNS stations? Do we need to send you a private message?


I don't work for DISH or DirecTV. For DISH, the company decides what DNS stations to offer to whom where. DISH offers DNS only in short markets where other channels of a network is not available. DISH chooses the affiliate they import (usually something close by). For DirecTV all one has to do is qualify and subscribe.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> For DirecTV all one has to do is qualify and subscribe.


You make it sound so easy.

It is notable that the "Local Choice" portion of STAVRA was removed to get it out of Senate Committee.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Qualification is near impossible with locals present in a market being the biggest roadblock. But DirecTV subscribers with an RV can qualify and receive distants where DISH no longer has that option. Grandfathered DirecTV subscribers may (in most cases) keep their distants where DISH does not offer any distant city options.

It is not trivial to get distants, but it is certainly easier via DirecTV than DISH. But in both cases, the satellite provider chooses which distant city to offer. DirecTV has chosen to offer the station from the same city. DISH has chosen to offer distants of their choosing (whatever is convenient to DISH to complete the market).


----------

